# Will Rona/Home Depot cut plexiglass?



## vdub

Does anyone know if Rona or Home Depot will cut plexiglass/acrylic? I know that both places should have a cutting shop in store. I have some weird dimensions that I want cut (example: 15.6cm X 10.1cm) but I don't know if they will do it for me. The only way that I could think of doing such cuts myself is if I had access to a water jet.


----------



## gklaw

Waterjet? 
I doubt that they have the set up. Need a sharp triple chip blade.
For the really thin stock, you can score it with a acrylic blade: Plaskolite | Plastic Cutting Tool | Home Depot Canada
If you want to venture to Coquitlam Centre with a tall mocha in soy no whip, I may be able to help


----------



## dabandit1

Even if they did I doubt they could cut it to that degree of accuracy. International plastics cuts free if you buy from them and sells offcuts too


----------



## vdub

Yes, Rona and Home Depot both can't cut to within 1mm. I just picked up a plexiglass cutter and did it myself. Worked pretty well but it is time consuming.


----------

